# Dog got fixed, incision ripped open... :(



## KristinaK08 (Sep 26, 2009)

Last Tuesday my male American Bull dog who is a year in a half got fixed. He got fixed at the local Humane Society, it was free. Well, it was starting to look good, seemed like it was healing. The hair was growing back over the incision. They did not use stiches they used that liquid glue stuff. Then come Sunday night the whole incision ripped open... He was laying down got up and we noticed blood, and realized that it was wide open!! We took him to his vet. He told us that there is nothing that they can do about it. So they gave us pills for infection, but did not stich it up or anything. So now we have with a dog with a huge open wound. Bleeding everywhere. Everytime he sits down or lays down the wound is wide open. He is all swollen and he is in pain. No matter what he does it opens up. The incision is pretty big. Its about 3 inches long and really deep! It is never going to heal. He is not eatting. He has not eatten since Sunday! but he is drinking water! 


There has got to be something that can be done. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## FaithFurMom09 (Oct 24, 2009)

go to the humane society and speak with a manager! that is a risk for your dog!!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Take him to another vet immediately! They should be able to stitch it.


----------



## KristinaK08 (Sep 26, 2009)

We contacted the Humane Society and they told us that we had to take him to his vet. My mom is trying to get in contact with the Humane Society now. We are not happy. He is in pain. There has to be something that can be done. We are so upset because we have to see him like this. We are affraid that it is going to lead to more problems.


----------



## FaithFurMom09 (Oct 24, 2009)

If the humane society did the fixing and it re-opened, they SHOULD fix it even if you have to call and call until you get someone higher up to listen to you. If they positively wont do anything, then I would call your vet and explain what happened and see what they can work out for you because I certainly wouldnt pay and arm and a leg because the humane society used glue instead of stitches.


----------



## KristinaK08 (Sep 26, 2009)

FaithFurMom09 said:


> If the humane society did the fixing and it re-opened, they SHOULD fix it even if you have to call and call until you get someone higher up to listen to you. If they positively wont do anything, then I would call your vet and explain what happened and see what they can work out for you because I certainly wouldnt pay and arm and a leg because the humane society used glue instead of stitches.




Well we took him to the vet. The doctor looked at it for not even 15 seconds and said he could not re-stich it. He told my mom that we have to rinse it out 3 times a day and pretty much just wait. He said he doesnt know how long it will take to heal. But I dont think its ever going to heal. Its a really big insision like on his penis which I thought was weird. and everytime he moves it opens back up. It is horrible!


----------



## FaithFurMom09 (Oct 24, 2009)

KristinaK08 said:


> Well we took him to the vet. The doctor looked at it for not even 15 seconds and said he could not re-stich it. He told my mom that we have to rinse it out 3 times a day and pretty much just wait. He said he doesnt know how long it will take to heal. But I dont think its ever going to heal. Its a really big insision like on his penis which I thought was weird. and everytime he moves it opens back up. It is horrible!


then go to another vet. keep going until you find one who will fix it. I would call everyone you could, SPCA, UCAN (if you have one), vets, etc. Maybe try another close Humane Society


----------



## KristinaK08 (Sep 26, 2009)

FaithFurMom09 said:


> then go to another vet. keep going until you find one who will fix it. I would call everyone you could, SPCA, UCAN (if you have one), vets, etc. Maybe try another close Humane Society


yeah we are calling around.. Its hard to find a vet when you live in the Keys! I dont care if I have to drive him 2 hours away. He is a part of the family and I cant watch him suffer anymore


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Kristina,

I wonder if this is the same thing that happened to my dog, Loki?? Check out this thread:

http://www.dogforums.com/2-general-dog-forum/60781-when-rains-pours.html

I completely understand your fear when you say that you're afraid the wound won't close up. By all means, get your dog a 2nd opinion, but if the vet insists it will close, it probably will. Loki didn't get stitched up (MUCH to my dismay), but the doc explained it was for the best because ithe wound could drain freely. Today, you'd never know he had such a huge hole... it's completely healed and there's not even a scar.


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

The whole reason they may not be able to do anything is because they used glue. I busted my knuckles open on the saddle rack in our horse trailer, it was VB season I didn't want to sit out so I opted for the glue instead of stiches. Well it ripped open and they could not stitch it after the fact due to the glue, infections, ect...

I really don't think it is such a huge deal, though I would be upset if it happened to me! If he is on antibiotics the swelling should subside. Just to let you know they geld horses all the time w/o stitches, you haven't seen a big wound until you've seen those cut out, lol. My vet always explained that drainage is good (as long as it isn't puss) for the first few days, lots of exercise (hand walking/lounging in a non dusty area) and cold hose the incision site. If you don't want the stuff to get all over your carpet try making him lay on a old towel or keep him crated.


----------



## KristinaK08 (Sep 26, 2009)

Got intouch with the Humane Society manager and we are bringing him in tomorrow morning. They are bringing a vet down from miami to fix him. They are going to put him to sleep and pretty much start over. Scraping the inside to make any healed areas raw again. Then they are going to put staples in it. So he will be fixed. I feel like a big weight is off my shoulders! Thanks everyone!


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

It's great to hear that they are going to fix it. Just a FYI I'm not a fan of staples. They don't heal as nicely IMO and I've had problems with them coming out, if they'll do sutures that's what I would opt for.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Good that they'll fix it for you.

FWIW, my vet doesn't stitch males after neutering at all. Just wide open.....and they healed up fine. Sure looks alarming, though.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

If they're putting him to sleep absolutely sutures over staples. Can you imagin how hard it's going to be to get staples out of an american bulldog that is not sedated... I certainly wouldn't want to be that tech.


----------



## Jenna09 (Dec 20, 2007)

My vet does staples on all of the pets she neuters/spays and out of our 4 dogs they have healed beautifully and come out easily.

Good luck!
Jenna


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Dog_Shrink said:


> If they're putting him to sleep absolutely sutures over staples. Can you imagin how hard it's going to be to get staples out of an american bulldog that is not sedated... I certainly wouldn't want to be that tech.


Actually the staples come out easier than stiches, it the dog is difficult most vets will give the owner some Ace to give the dog 30 minutes before the procedure and it works wonderfully.


----------

